# Photo Tourney: Buildings



## spirit (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sure this theme has been done before, but not recently. I don't mind whether you submit a photo of a historical or modern building, whether it's a derelict or complete building or whether it's a colour or B&W photo, but it would best to stick to exterior shots only please. 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

My submission:






http://i730.photobucket.com/albums/ww304/robtheplod/DSCF2018.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 13, 2012)

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/030/6/6/sunset_from_the_past_by_voyagerfan99-d4o4t0j.jpg


----------



## spirit (Jun 13, 2012)

One from some urban exploration, Travis? Like the lighting.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yup. It's an abandoned sanitarium on the shoreline here in CT. The lighting is my favorite part as well.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Can i take photo inside building? or must be outside?


----------



## spirit (Jun 13, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yup. It's an abandoned sanitarium on the shoreline here in CT. The lighting is my favorite part as well.


I'm gonna have to get down that abandoned asylum in Norwich some time soon. I did a bit of urban exploration last night though...  Was kinda fun and interesting and unexpected at the same time. Was just cycling along and I found an abandoned shed which had burned down and had been left. I do have photos but I'll upload them another time. Wasn't expecting to come across it! I know it's kind of 'mediocre exploration' but it's a start.  

All round great photo. :good:



Jamebonds1 said:


> Can i take photo inside building? or must be outside?


I would prefer it if you stick to exterior shots, but I'll accept interior shots if you cannot possibly for some reason get a shot of the outside of a building.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Jun 13, 2012)

A non used theater, now masons meet there.


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Jun 13, 2012)

vistakid10 said:


> I would prefer it if you stick to exterior shots, but I'll accept interior shots if you cannot possibly for some reason get a shot of the outside of a building.



Alright.  I will try to post picture as possible in about 14 hours.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 14, 2012)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2695/4125264181_af8eeb391b_b.jpg


----------



## Fatback (Jun 14, 2012)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8004/7155771376_a1a830520b_b.jpg


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2012)

http://500px.com/photo/8016270


----------



## spirit (Jun 14, 2012)

5 spaces left!


----------



## gamblingman (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow so many great photos already! I'm looking forward to this category contest!!!


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn that's pretty MB!


----------



## Punk (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh woow I've got nothing on this one, I really need to go and take some new pictures . Thank god exams are almost over!!


----------



## Ankur (Jun 14, 2012)

I have urban building photos, but I will go with an ancient one. Build 1500 years ago, picture taken 3 years ago.

http://i745.photobucket.com/albums/xx95/emfader/P4300117.jpg


----------



## spirit (Jun 14, 2012)

Only 3 more spaces left! Looks like this was a popular theme!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 14, 2012)

I have some great ones for these at home, hopefully there is a spot left by this afternoon.


----------



## spirit (Jun 14, 2012)

Sure you'll be fine. I'll accept 12 or 13 entries if the worst comes to the worst.


----------



## MBGraphics (Jun 14, 2012)

jnskyliner34 said:


> Damn that's pretty MB!



Thanks!  Probably one of my favorite ones from my Vegas trip for WPPI (Wedding & Portrait Photographers International)


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Jun 15, 2012)

He said building, not buildings


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> He said building, not buildings


No, he said buildings.  Read the title.


----------



## spirit (Jun 15, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> He said building, not buildings


You can have more than one.  2 more spaces left I think.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Jun 15, 2012)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5454/7374046788_addded87ef_h.jpg


----------



## Punk (Jun 15, 2012)

Would this work?

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/Eze-sur-mer.jpg


----------



## spirit (Jun 15, 2012)

Punk that will be fine. 

That's 11 entries we have now - here's the poll http://www.computerforum.com/212052-photo-tourney-poll-buildings.html get voting people!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (Jun 15, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> No, he said buildings.  Read the title.



Can't you take a joke


----------



## Geoff (Jun 15, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> Can't you take a joke


How was that a joke?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 15, 2012)

Okay guys enough.


----------

